# The SBHonline Community Daily > Everything Else >  >  The First Weekend in December the Kennedy Center Honors

## JEK

1AA12FF1-A887-405F-8F19-41E3662121AA.jpegEDB8D9CF-A31F-4DF5-A9F4-834C9141D1B4.jpeg12A3069D-F9DC-484E-85A6-EB0E3B317DE8.jpeg0C982521-4A3C-4071-A70B-1DA78CF1DDB7.jpeg23F3237A-E73A-4D7C-AA59-86F5068882D8.jpeg

----------


## JEK

Amal stole the show at the luncheon yesterday! Selfies With everyone!

2777832D-9904-4D47-B064-9CCF443A411F.jpg

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Quite a lineup of greatness!

----------


## JEK

Standing ovation for Paul Pelosi
Bono and George hug it out
Julia in her Clooney dress!


AE8AAD9B-A51A-4031-8F71-29E87279B898.jpg5C33BC09-2445-42BB-9B40-14BBA28FF114.jpgB41C9B3A-1CB4-498B-96FB-180056CD6AC9.jpg

----------


## amyb

Great dress.

----------


## JEK

I got a close one when she walked to her seat!

0B8A3CBA-BD5A-4390-8E6C-FD872EFAB49F.jpg

----------


## amyb

How creative was that!  What friends do for each other, parfait!

----------


## noel

WOW!!
Thanks John.

----------

